# Disco Duro WD no gira al conectarlo vía usb



## hlodwig (Jul 1, 2009)

hOla amigos, escribo por el siguiente problema, tengo un HD Extraíble WD pero al conectarlo se oye como que se atora el disco al girar y no sé qué hacerle, tal vez ya se descompuso o no hace bien contacto algún receptor usb... una vez lo quité y puse y el disco duro giró bien, entonce al intentar explorarlo me abrió la PC un error y se puso la pantalla azul...
No sé qué pueda ser, espero me ayuden.

Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 2, 2009)

Prueba el HD en otro PC para ver si repite los sintomas. Si no: la primera PC tiene un daño; si si, ojala estes dentro del termino para hacer exigible la garantia de compra!. Saludos.


----------



## davoxrg (Jul 21, 2009)

revisa que este configurado en modo maestro "master" es necesario para que arranque en usb y lo 2do si es de portatil 2.5" de los que lo alimentan los 5vlts del puerto usb tonces tenes que revisar que tenga suficiente capacidad de lo contrario tenes que alimentarlo externamente puesto que algunos pcs el 5vsb no logra inicializar discos de ese tipo y empiezan a tastacear tac tac tac.
espero te halla sido de ayuda 
saludos


----------



## yvesBsAs (Jul 21, 2009)

Puede ser que el disco pida mas de 0,5A (como ya dicho da Davoxrg), este es el máximo que pueda dar el puerto USB para los aparados conectados, si no tiene una fuente adicional pienso sea esto.

Hay un sistema para dar mas corriente a los puerto USB, en mi desk tengo las dos puertas frontal modificada, corte los cable de el 5V de la mainboard y agregue un alim de 5V 2A a el interior, en este enlace se ve como esta conectado el puerto, es suficiente cortar lo dos cable y conectar los nuevos, el alim de 5V arranca al prender la PC gracias a un relais 6V que esta conectado a los cables que corte, en practica los 5V de la mainboard accionan este ultimo y los dos contactos NA conectan la fuente suplementaria a el sector, bastante simple.

De todas formas no pongas fuentes de 10A, los cables estandards USB se derriten rápido 

[OT] Es mi primer post y soy un francés en Argentina, un saludo de corazón a todo el foro. [/OT]


----------

